# Cтабилизация позвоночника



## Kirill (27 Мар 2009)

Здравствуйте. Мой отец в 2006 году перенес операцию на позвоночнике. Диагноз гнойный эпидурит нижнего грудного, поясничного и крестцового отделов. С полного нарушения проводимости спинного мозга с уровня D10 сегмента, с утратой всех видов чувствительности. В данный момент чувствительность не восстановилась, нарушены функции тазовых органов, кроме того нестабилен позвоночник на уровне L4 – L5. Возможно, ли в данном случае стабилизировать позвоночник?  Какие системы в данном случае предпочтительней? Возможна ли реабилитация?
Выписка из истории болезни и описания снимков в случае надобности могу отправить по электронной почте.


----------



## Natali30 (28 Мар 2009)

*Ответ:  Cтабилизация позвоночника.*

Здравствуйте. Прочитала Ваше письмо. Уменя тоже очень серьезная проблема с позвоночником. Вы задали вопрос о том, можно ли стабилизировать позвоночник. Хотела бы узнать, ответили Вам что на это или нет. Буду Вам очень благодарна, если напишите мне ответ. Наталия.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (29 Мар 2009)

*Ответ:  Cтабилизация позвоночника.*

Вопрос к нейрохирургам, только они зададут вам вопросы про проблему. Снимки. Выписки. Пока ничего не понятно, что за нестабильность? Отчего?.


----------

